# Penn 26 Super Hornet



## pompanojoe (Nov 24, 2011)

So I lost my account for a while when the passwords were reset. Many thanks to those who help me get my PFF name back! However, looks like I'm starting over with status and posts. Please forgive random post like this one as I get back up to speed.

This is the second Penn Monofil custom built for a customer in Pennsylvania...both were narrowed and tanked. The green plates are from a Monofil 26, the gray from a Monofil 25. Tiburon P-16 frame and spool narrows these reels to the size of a 27. These feature stainless internals, drag upgrade, power handle and jigging knob. Great little reels that are easily magged for casting. 

More information about these on FB/pompanojoesreelworks.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Text me your email and I'll have your account reactivated.


----------



## pompanojoe (Nov 24, 2011)

*Text*



Splittine said:


> Text me your email and I'll have your account reactivated.


PM me your telephone number and I'll do it. I can't initiate a PM at this point, but I am receiving them. Thanks!


----------

